# Jmri signal mast



## neil benjamin (Dec 22, 2011)

Hi all hope this is correct location to post this. 
I have my panel all set up on panel pro. Switches work blocks detection work. All excited until I place signal heads. The problem is my background is black.and the signal heads signal mast are black ! I have tried for about 2 weeks trying to change the color of the signal head or mast to different colours no go 
I am not referring to the signal aspect ( red , grn etc ) I am talking the actual head or mast so it will show up on the black background. 
Help please. 
Thank you


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I must be missing something in your description. Paint isn't an option? Or different LEDs or lenses?

Maybe a picture would help.


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

I think he is talking about image display on the screen. Black picture on black background.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Question confuses me also...do you have a PHYSICAL
signal and mast that is color black...or is this a digital creation? If
digital, you'd need to give our gurus the program you
use to create it.

If physical, aluminum paint should do the job...it's the
color of many proto railroad masts.

I see on many Euro signals the aspect light face is black but outlined in
white or metallic paint.

Don


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

JerryH said:


> I think he is talking about image display on the screen. Black picture on black background.


Ah, that would make sense.


----------



## neil benjamin (Dec 22, 2011)

Yes panel is on the computer program is JMRI panel pro layout editor.


----------



## neil benjamin (Dec 22, 2011)

Figured it out for those who may need to know. The signal Head should Be placed on a signal
Mast. The mast then I notice is white when the background is black and black when background is white.


----------

